# Katy Brand sexier thn Beyonce



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Katy Brand is 100% hotter than Beyonce, no i'm not joking I really think she is. I wish all girls had body's like hers.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Man, I don't know what to say. I probably look very similar to Katy,
and the fact that anyone could find us attractive, especially in an outfit 
like that doing those sorts of moves just amazes me.

As we are constantly brainwashed into thinking this look is ugly and unhealthy and wrong. I feel like this constantly and it is a main factor in my SA.

Thanks for being brave enough to post this, Angus. Because I'm sure you are going to get negative comments from many people that dislike overweight or curvy women. I love you for it


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Stopped vid at 0:14. U trollin' hard brah. 
Not sure if those real women or drag queens but I think it's a trap....


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

came in here thinking it was about russell brand's wife.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Eliza said:


> came in here thinking it was about russell brand's wife.


Same.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Eliza said:


> came in here thinking it was about russell brand's wife.


me too


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Who is this person?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Eliza said:


> came in here thinking it was about russell brand's wife.


Same here, bruh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Man, I don't know what to say. I probably look very similar to Katy,
> and the fact that anyone could find us attractive, especially in an outfit
> like that doing those sorts of moves just amazes me.


This. I have a weight problem and I would never ever ever ever ever dream of even doing that dance in private. I would feel so repulsive looking.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sex appeal is all about attitude and personality. While Beyonce is obviously the prettier woman, the big girl in the video is just as "sexy". Does that make any sense?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Godless1 said:


> Does that make any sense?


^Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ LOL, what?

Listen, as a guy, if I saw that girl on the street she wouldn't turn my head. However, if she preformed that dance for me in my bedroom, I would be incredibly aroused. There are certain things that are just sexy, regardless of the attractiveness of the girl doing them.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

^ for further proof of that see ditto, beth


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

Um, no.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't bang that.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No. Just no.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> I wouldn't bang that.





nemesis1 said:


> No. Just no.


Yeah, this is more the reaction I was expecting given that she is overweight.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

This woman isn't very attractive to me but in general I think women with meat on their bones are hawt.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Yeah, this is more the reaction I was expecting given that she is overweight.


My 'no' was more to the statement that Katy Brand is sexier than Beyonce, which i defiently dont agree with. Angus obviously has a thing for BBW's.....i dont.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, she can really dance well!


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, some interesting reactions.

Katy Brand for those who don't know is a comedian she is not very famous.

And FYI they did a study that proved that people who are overwieght will have less major health problems when they get older and before anyone say's the obvious I said 'overwieght' not obease.

I am suprised I didn't get more positive reactions from the guy's, more and more guy's these day's are coming out of the closet so to speak and admiting they are into big girls.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

:clap Wow, go her! That was cool to see. I'm probably at least as big as she is, just shaped differently, and not for a million dollars would I ever do something like that.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> *Man, I don't know what to say. I probably look very similar to Katy,*
> *and the fact that anyone could find us attractive, especially in an outfit *
> *like that doing those sorts of moves just amazes me.*
> 
> ...


You'd be suprised there are a lot of guy's who find curvey girls attractive and I think there's a lot of guy's who just won't addmit they do. I have been honest about it my whole life and guy's have a go at me but I don't care. I hope seeing Katy made you feel better about yourself :kiss


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Sex appeal is all about attitude and personality. *While Beyonce is obviously the prettier woman*, the big girl in the video is just as "sexy". Does that make any sense?


See I disagree I would say Katy is much prettier, Beyonce looks average, boring, same same. Katy has got somthing other girls don't.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

For all those guy's who thought Katy was unattractive here's a pic of a catwalk model. This woman has actually been selected as a model because she is beautiful and has a good body:con
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/yuk.jpg

I have seen raw chicken wings more attractive than this monster.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

angus said:


> See I disagree I would say Katy is much prettier, Beyonce looks average, boring, same same. Katy has got somthing other girls don't.


Dude, no...just, no.



















I'm not saying Katy is hideous, but from an aesthetic standpoint, this isn't something that can be debated.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Dude, no...just, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at Katy's gorgious smile, that face just say's kiss me.
Look at Beyonce that face just say's I love myself and your not good enough to kiss me, plus look at the size of her eyes, she look's like something from out of space.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

She doesn't do anything for me at all.



angus said:


> For all those guy's who thought Katy was unattractive here's a pic of a catwalk model. This woman has actually been selected as a model because she is beautiful and has a good body:con
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/yuk.jpg
> 
> I have seen raw chicken wings more attractive than this monster.


Fashion modelling isn't about beauty.

Also, just because somebody doesn't find one extreme attractive, doesn't mean they automatically like the other one.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

angus said:


> For all those guy's who thought Katy was unattractive here's a pic of a catwalk model. This woman has actually been selected as a model because she is beautiful and has a good body:con
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/yuk.jpg
> 
> I have seen raw chicken wings more attractive than this monster.


What does that model have to do with Beyonce? Both woman are beautiful in their own way, some will be more attracted to one than the other and I guess your opinion is of Katy being more attractive but that does not mean those who find her unattractive are any less entitled to their opinion, looks are subjective after-all.

Also very shallow of you to judge Beyonce's personality on her looks, it's kinda ironic how you have made a thread which is swinging towards people being shallow with what they consider beauty only to have a go at another celebrity and being shallow yourself.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

^ good point bro, but wrong, you see I know Beyonce loves herself and I know that Katy doesn't, it's their idiology that proves this, also the model in that picture, come on I don't even need to justify my response she is an aids patiant on pain killers she is a ....ing eye sore.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> She doesn't do anything for me at all.
> 
> Fashion modelling isn't about beauty.
> 
> Also, just because somebody doesn't find one extreme attractive, doesn't mean they automatically like the other one.


I'll say it's not about beuty if I saw that thing coming out of a swamp i'd harpoon it.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think she is pretty and can dance well. Beyonce has an annoying attitude and this girl seems like someone I would want to know.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Nameless Someone said:


> This woman isn't very attractive to me but in general I think women with meat on their bones are hawt.


theres a line between women with meat on her bones (not this) and girls that are overweight and gross (photos above) lol, i think model type skinny girls should have more weight but those photos are gross


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah, well - not at all unexpected.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Is she the one on the left or the right?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread is going downhill fast...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

She's not my thing, but I'd date her if she had a nice personality.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think it's a good sign that when I saw her, I thought "it would be a pain in the *** to find anything on her in dissection." I think the formaldehyde fumes are starting to affect me in lab....


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Nameless Someone said:


> This woman isn't very attractive to me but in general I think women with meat on their bones are hawt.


Gorgeous.

Katy Brand, not so much.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nameless Someone said:


> This woman isn't very attractive to me but in general I think women with meat on their bones are hawt.





super said:


> theres a line between women with meat on her bones (not this) and girls that are overweight and gross (photos above) lol, i think model type skinny girls should have more weight *but those photos are gross*












Seriously, those girls are *smoking hot, *and none of them are even that big.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I will be brief on this topic:

Some guys will like chubby girls. Just like some guys like red heads, or tall girls, or girls with short hair, or whatever. Some guys might not love it, but will put up with it in a girl they car about. This doesn't surprise me.

What bothers me about these types of discussions though, is the intense level of disgust people who DON'T like chubby girls can openly throw about. I don't hear guys saying red heads are gross if they don't like them. But a huge number of guys will say a chubby girl is gross and not even care. It's the open revulsion that somehow is tolerated when speaking about overweight girls that really makes me sad. 

I am overweight, and while I can tolerate a guy not being attracted to me because of it, it's another level to hear that it is "gross", or revolting, or that you wouldn't "do me even with another guy's dick". Apart from acne, I can't think of another physical "flaw" that is spoken of so harshly by people who don't necessarily care for it. Overweight women seem to offend people so strongly sometimes and I just get so tired of it. Just say you're not attracted to her and leave it at that. 

Anyways, whatever, I'm out.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

^ 
+1000


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> Seriously, *those girls are smoking hot*


hahaha not sure if serious or joking? 
NOOOOO when it's comes to smoking hot?...these girls>>>>> all 4 are marriage material :yes:yes:yes:yes .First day marriage material :lol

ohh god I'm making this thread off topic.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm going to put this thread out of it's mysery and make one last point.
Everyone's saying it's all a matter of taste and opinion, some guy's like Katy som will like Beyonce ect ect. 
The reason why I try to ram it down people's throats that chubby girls are hotter is because everyday in the media and in society it get's rammed down my throat that skinny stuck up ...... are beautiful.
It's called fighting fire with fire.

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/sexy_samantha.jpg


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

angus said:


> Wow, some interesting reactions.
> 
> Katy Brand for those who don't know is a comedian she is not very famous.
> 
> ...


Your comments made me feel better about myself, the video didn't :kiss


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

What is so wrong with me? :mum
View attachment 9161


View attachment 9162


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

what else is new.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

thread in a few words: everyone has different tastes



Godless1 said:


> Seriously, those girls are *smoking hot, *and none of them are even that big.


they are too big lol, but to each his own. they're all good looking facially and would be very, very hot if they decided to eat less like pigs but i aint mad, they're getting paid



successful said:


> hahaha not sure if serious or joking?
> NOOOOO when it's comes to smoking hot?...these girls>>>>> all 4 are marriage material :yes:yes:yes:yes .First day marriage material :lol
> 
> ohh god I'm making this thread off topic.


well sh!t, you my friend have great taste.



Catherine Cavatica said:


> What is so wrong with me? :mum


nothing is wrong you arent ugly, it takes a lot to be ugly haha
not so much katy, and no im not taking hits at ya!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I will be brief on this topic:


You go girl.

However, the same can be said about the reverse as well, towards big guys. This world is seriously ****ed up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Please leave out the pictures - this thread is a mess.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Well said, Perfectionist.

These threads, while always well intentioned, tend to go downhill fast. Not only for overweight girls, but for the overly thin girls as well. We end up with posts where both of them are "gross". People need to keep in mind that both men and women may struggle with being overweight or underweight, and while there is absolutely nothing wrong with expressing that you don't find one or the other attractive, coming out and plainly saying it's disgusting or you'd harpoon it is just plain rude. But hardly unexpected on here.

Sadly, I'm sure many people are on this forum due to body-related and weight-related SA issues.

I, personally, struggle with both my body image and with my skin. So basically I feel like a disgusting alien who doesn't deserve to be alive sometimes. 

Express your pleasures or your dislikes, but can we be mature about it? Remember where you are, afterall.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

pollster said:


> Well said, Perfectionist.
> 
> These threads, while always well intentioned, tend to go downhill fast. Not only for overweight girls, but for the overly thin girls as well. We end up with posts where both of them are "gross". People need to keep in mind that both men and women may struggle with being overweight or underweight, and while there is absolutely nothing wrong with expressing that you don't find one or the other attractive, coming out and plainly saying it's disgusting or you'd harpoon it is just plain rude. But hardly unexpected on here.
> 
> ...


I have to take issue with you there. Supermodels have died from starvation were as the level of overwieghtness that Katy Brand has is not a major threat to her health, in fact as I said some doctors believe that being slightly over wieght could be a good thing. Therefor critisizing the model in the pic I posted who is obviously dangerously underwieght and comending Katy Brand because she is flaunting a body that is not only healthy natural and to some attractive is not a bad thing, Imake no appologies.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Nameless Someone said:


> This woman isn't very attractive to me but in general I think women with meat on their bones are hawt.


Someone said that these shots were gross. The first two to me looked as though the gals were definitely overweight to the point where it might have an impact on their health and therein lies the point: any gal that overweight needs to look after herself better and it would be okay if she wasn't unhealthy or this obviously overweight but the image of her devouring a triple cheeseburger is a turnoff because she isn't looking after herself and it shows through her behaviours (even I don't eat crazy **** like double quarter pounders etc etc, though I do enjoy takeout.)

The gal I left in above though to me looks incredibly sexy.

As a side-note I'll also say that gals who smoke and have lung problems to me would be a similar turn-off as with reference to the aforementioned.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Please leave out the pictures - this thread is a mess.


I can't say anything without some one getting up set and yet people say things that up set me everyday and I have to tollerate it.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

angus said:


> I have to take issue with you there. Supermodels have died from starvation were as the level of overwieghtness that Katy Brand has is not a major threat to her health, in fact as I said some doctors believe that being slightly over wieght could be a good thing. Therefor critisizing the model in the pic I posted who is obviously dangerously underwieght and comending Katy Brand because she is flaunting a body that is not only healthy natural and to some attractive is not a bad thing, Imake no appologies.


My post is not about the health risks of being underweight (or overweight, for that matter). It's about calling either types of those people disgusting and gross. Some women find it hard to put _on_ weight. (Can't say I'm one of them though.) I'm not debating a health issue.

Also, I see nothing wrong at all with your love of BBW, FWIW. That wasn't my point at all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

angus said:


> I can't say anything without some one getting up set and yet people say things that up set me everyday and I have to tollerate it.


It isn't what is being said; it is the way it is being said.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

pollster said:


> My post is not about the health risks of being underweight (or overweight, for that matter). It's about calling either types of those people disgusting and gross. Some women find it hard to put _on_ weight. (Can't say I'm one of them though.) I'm not debating a health issue.
> 
> Also, I see nothing wrong at all with your love of BBW, FWIW. That wasn't my point at all.


There's a difference between finding it hard to put on wieght and starving yourself, the fact that that woman i starving herself in order to work as a model is disgusting, gross, deplorable, monsterous and a whole load of other words I can't spell.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Once again... why does somebody have to be into either extreme? Most girls are smaller than Katy Brand and bigger than supermodels anyway.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I have seen raw chicken wings more attractive than this monster.[/QUOTE]

So how come its okay to hang crap on skinny people? Am I allowed to take offence to this?

I've actually read studies that say its healthier to undereat than overeat and be underweight than overweight.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

ktbare said:


> I have seen raw chicken wings more attractive than this monster.


So how come its okay to hang crap on skinny people? Am I allowed to take offence to this?

I've actually read studies that say its healthier to undereat than overeat and be underweight than overweight.[/QUOTE]

The woman in that pic looks like that because she isn't eating enough food and like I said models have actually starved to death, thinking that a woman who is starving to death has a good body is wrong. I wasn't having a go at slim people however I was trying to make a point that people who are overwieght (not obease) can be very attractive and healthy and the reason I am so passionate about this is that my whole life I have been told that a woman has to be a stick insect to be attractive and that if I think otherwise then i'm a freak.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

> The woman in that pic looks like that because she isn't eating enough food and like I said models have actually starved to death, thinking that a woman who is starving to death has a good body is wrong. I wasn't having a go at slim people however I was trying to make a point that people who are overwieght (not obease) can be very attractive and healthy and the reason I am so passionate about this is that my whole life I have been told that a woman has to be a stick insect to be attractive and that if I think otherwise then i'm a freak.


*Devil's advocate-* _True, but people have eaten themselves to death, as well. Why is one extreme okay to mock, but not the other._

I think the point is that neither extreme is healthy, but neither should be mocked. We should strive to sympathize, not demonize.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

^ I only see one extreme being demonized and the other rewarded, that's my point.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Right, but neither should be demonized or rewarded.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, and if I was to call someone overweight or obese on here a monster, I'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG I just want to be accepted for being attracted to the woman I'm attracted to instead of being made to feel like a freak with a wierd fetish, obviously that's never going to happen. Why can't Katy Brand stand along side Beyonce or cameron Diaz without being laughed at, why can't they be accepted for who they are. Oh and before you say it starving some one to death in the name of fasion is monstorous, THE ....... END


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

angus said:


> OMG I just want to be accepted for being attracted to the woman I'm attracted to instead of being made to feel like a freak with a wierd fetish.


I accept you!

Now come caress my love handles.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

ktbare said:


> Yes, and if I was to call someone overweight or obese on here a monster, I'd never hear the end of it.


Oh, clearly there is a double standard. My point is that it doesn't matter whether I see a picture of an obese person or an anorexic person, my initial reaction will never be "eww, she's gross". It would be something more along the lines of "aww, she needs help".



Perfectionist said:


> Now come caress my love handles.


Now that's sexy.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I think people have to be careful about making assumptions about someone's health based on their weight. Too many keyboard MDs.

I also agree with Perfectionist, fine if some guys aren't into chubby /larger ladies, but to call a bigger woman 'gross' is another thing. It's extremely offensive and insensitive- and it's not fact, _it's your subjective opinion! _ This thread demonstrates that, views about beauty ideals are varied, agree to disagree or you'll never agree. That made sense right?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I accept you!
> 
> Now come caress my love handles.


^^^^^^^^^^
Me too Angus, Perfectionist let's squash him with our gorgeous bodies:b:yes
:boogie:squeeze:whip :banana 

But yeah Angus I do get what you mean about being made to feel like a freak if you are attracted to bigger women. I've been waiting for someone like you for a long time and I actually didn't believe they existed before. It makes me angry because I feel unaccepted by society, too. But in the past couple of years I've had a lot more than just my weight to worry about.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

rumjungle said:


> I think people have to be careful about making assumptions about someone's health based on their weight. Too many keyboard MDs.
> 
> I also agree with Perfectionist, fine if some guys aren't into chubby /larger ladies, but to call a bigger woman 'gross' is another thing. It's extremely offensive and insensitive- and it's not fact, _it's your subjective opinion! _ This thread demonstrates that, views about beauty ideals are varied, agree to disagree or you'll never agree. That made sense right?


^^^^^^^^^^
Plus it can really do damage to a woman mentally to call her gross or whatever else they can think of. One of the main reasons I have SA is due to judgemental, abusive, insensitive people making stupid thoughtless comments about my weight. So much so I've been suicidal many times and had no self worth or confidence at all. I was totally convinced I had no right to live on this earth with "normal" people. Oh I have a million stories I could tell you. I won't. Just wanted to make that point so you guys know what it can do to someone.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> *Me too Angus, Perfectionist let's squash him with our gorgeous bodies*:b:yes
> :boogie:squeeze:whip :banana
> 
> But yeah Angus I do get what you mean about being made to feel like a freak if you are attracted to bigger women. I've been waiting for someone like you for a long time and I actually didn't believe they existed before. It makes me angry because I feel unaccepted by society, too. But in the past couple of years I've had a lot more than just my weight to worry about.


I'll be the meat in that sandwich :boogie


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

angus said:


> I'll be the meat in that sandwich :boogie


^^^^^^^^
:yay :banana :heart :kiss :kiss Awesome!!! :group :cuddle


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Dude, no...just, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying Beyonce isn't my more conventional choice in beauty, but to be fair- Beyonce is hella' photoshopped while the other woman is not. Can you really not tell? People's faces don't glow like that! Beyonce was at a photoshoot and the other girl looks like she's out at night- plus her skin is shiny- that never helps...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

mcmuffinme said:


> I'm not saying Beyonce isn't my more conventional choice in beauty, but to be fair- Beyonce is hella' photoshopped while the other woman is not. Can you really not tell? People's faces don't glow like that! Beyonce was at a photoshoot and the other girl looks like she's out at night- plus her skin is shiny- that never helps...


:lol I know. It crossed my mind when I posted it, but it's really hard to find a picture that isn't fake. Regardless, I think my point is valid.

How sad is it that people still feel the need to doctor photos of clearly gorgeous celebrities? I mean if you want to airbrush a picture of Rosie O'donnell, I guess that's okay, but Beyonce, that's just adding insult to injury. It's like putting tall people on stilts. Us normies stand no chance.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> :lol I know. It crossed my mind when I posted it, but it's really hard to find a picture that isn't fake. Regardless, I think my point is valid.
> 
> How sad is it that people still feel the need to doctor photos of clearly gorgeous celebrities? I mean if you want to airbrush a picture of Rosie O'donnell, I guess that's okay, but Beyonce, that's just adding insult to injury. It's like putting tall people on stilts. Us normies stand no chance.


I think I've heard rumors about ads bleaching Beyonce's skin a little. It's not fact, but I wouldn't doubt it. If true- that's just sad.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

mcmuffinme said:


> I think I've heard rumors about ads bleaching Beyonce's skin a little. It's not fact, but I wouldn't doubt it. If true- that's just sad.


Hmm, it really looks like they did.

http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/blog.aspx?blogentryid=162437&showcomments=true

Sad, is an understatement. Especially, because her natural skin color looks so much better. Just another example of Photoshopping run amok.










*Sigh


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

^ even with the benifit of photo shop i still think Katy is prettier, Beyonce looks like one of those dolls that comes to life in the middle of the night and murders you.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, Angus you like what you like. Who's to blame you. There was a thread I saw here talking about shame. Don't be ashamed of the kind of woman that you like.

Personally ? I'd go for Serena Williams over Beyonce. I've always found Serena very sexy.

I don't follow all celebrity gossip, but wasn't beyonce one of the not-stick-figured celebrities ?
I could have sworn I remember hearing some girls making mean spirited jokes about the size of beyonce's hips in one of her videos.

All jokes aside though, in your effort to promote how much you like this Katy person, let's not blame all slim girls for starving themselves.

There* is* such a thing as endomorph in both men and women. There are women who, through no special diet, remain slim. Many of them may even have small breasts and not-so rounded hips. They feel like implants is the key to success.
I say NO.

What most people don't realize is that your body proportions match who you are.

I like a girl, and she doesn't have a butt like Nikki Minaj, or breasts like Pamela- but I like this girl nontheless.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Please leave out the pictures - this thread is a mess.


MIND=BLOWN! 
Do mods delete every single topic with a good discussion and goes a little off topic? 
seems like this the only forum on the internet where If someone disagree or debat=thread getting locked lol. It's not like beyoence or katy is watching this on sas and getting offended by it. :stu

But lettuce be reality for a sec mm75....be true to yourself. you know for a *FACT* that comparing katy to beyonce is like comparing a 1970 half broken ford pick up to a new shiny bugatti. and that this topic was most likely made mostly for harmless ,fun, shock value :lol

no reason to lock his topic


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

successful said:


> MIND=BLOWN!
> Do mods delete every single topic with a good discussion and goes a little off topic?
> seems like this the only forum on the internet where If someone disagree or debat=thread getting locked lol. It's not like beyoence or katy is watching this on sas and getting offended by it. :stu
> 
> ...


Yes I tottally agree with you about the thread lock warning but when it comes to comparing woman with cars I am an expert.
Here is Beyonce
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/beyonce.jpg
And here is Katy
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/katy3.jpg


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

angus said:


> Yes I tottally agree with you about the thread lock warning but when it comes to comparing woman with cars I am an expert.
> Here is Beyonce
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/beyonce.jpg
> And here is Katy
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/katy3.jpg


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Mmmm Angus get over here and kiss me!! :kiss

I've never met anyone like you before that wants someone like me,
without it being a massive, cruel, prank!!! :yes

You are awesome! :yay:heart :squeeze


----------

